# Anyone turn pens from Water Buffalo Horn?



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a pen to turn and they wanted it black so we chose Water buffalo Horn. However While drilling one of the blanks I realized it is hard and almost like a plastic. I ordered an extra blank thank goodness because a 12.5 mm bit doesn't leave much after drilling and I had one break. Yes i was drilling it slow on a slow speed.

Anyway I have both sides of the blank drilled and started thinking maybe it would be a good idea to ask about cutting just in case there is something I'm missing. I don't want to mess this pen up because there will be no time to order a new blank.

I'm planning on taking very light cuts with either really sharp tools or a carbide scraper. I'm leaning towards the freshly sharpened gouge at a slower speed.

Is there any advice you guys have to offer?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Really, nobody has experience with turning Buffalo horn. If not I'll go with my plan tomorrow.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Rich -- no experience myself, but check out over on the IAP site: this is one of several threads ...

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/water-buffalo-horn-questions-44416/

Good luck, sounds like it will be an unique pen.

ps ... also check this thread: they make it sound like a cracked blank waiting to happen:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/how-finish-river-water-buffalo-horn-63644/


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have no experience myself but have read several threads over at IAP about it. What I have gathered is the stuff is a nightmare to turn and next to impossible to do without cracking. Those that have been successful though have turned out some really beautiful pens!!

Sorry I cant help.


----------

